# Wie kann ich eine neue Android version installieren?



## Windows0.1 (13. Januar 2012)

Hy

Ich wollt ein update von android machen blos im handy gibt es kein samsung konto 

ich hab ein telekom handy

Schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## Exception (13. Januar 2012)

Samsung Konto? 
Offizielle Android Updates kommen OTA (over the air) direkt aufs Handy und melden sich in der Statusleiste. Man kann noch in den Einstellungen unter "Über das Telefon" oder einem ähnlichen Begriff nach Systemupdates suchen.

Custom Software bekommt man erst auf den Androiden, nachdem man sich Rootrechte verschafft. Das sind aber tiefgreifende Eingriffe in die Telefonsoftware, bei denen man sich erst etwas Grundlagenwissen aneignen sollte.

Um welches Androidhandy gehts denn?


----------



## Iceananas (13. Januar 2012)

Ein "Telekomhandy"  

Was ich aus deinem Post entnehmen kann ist dass du ein Samsung Handy hast, um welches Modell handelt es sich?


----------



## Windows0.1 (13. Januar 2012)

Samsung galaxy s plus


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2012)

Schlies dein Handy mal am PC an und starte Samsung kies. Die Software sucht nach neuen Updates und installiert sie dann.


----------



## Windows0.1 (13. Januar 2012)

Kies zeigt an das meine die neuste ist     ich weis aber das 2.3.6 die neuste ist


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2012)

Die neuste ist doch 2.3.4 oder irre ich mich?
4.0 ist für die anderen Modelle gedacht.


----------



## Windows0.1 (13. Januar 2012)

nein die neueste ist 2.3.6


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Januar 2012)

Dann ist die Version nicht für dein Handy freigegeben. Da hilft nurnoch rooten.


----------



## Iceananas (14. Januar 2012)

Ja wenn dein Handy ein Telekom Branding hat, dann bekommst du dein Update später (frag nicht warum, ist einfach so )

außerdem bringt 2.3.6 so ziemlich keine vorteile, von daher ist es eh nicht wild.


----------



## Windows0.1 (14. Januar 2012)

Ja und wie bekomm ich dann das update

wen ich es nicht mit dem handy oder kies runterladen kann?


----------



## Seeefe (14. Januar 2012)

Dann mussts flashen. 



> außerdem bringt 2.3.6 so ziemlich keine vorteile, von daher ist es eh nicht wild.



Im Vergleich zu 2.3.3 behebt es relativ viele bugs und verringert den Akkuverbrauch bestimmt um ca 30%  Und nochn bosl was anderes. Nur on 2.3.5 auf 2.3.6 merkt man fast nix.


----------



## Exception (14. Januar 2012)

Windows0.1 schrieb:


> Ja und wie bekomm ich dann das update
> 
> wen ich es nicht mit dem handy oder kies runterladen kann?


 

Entweder warten bis es T-Mobile OTA ausrollt. Wenn du ein Update auf 2.3.4 oder 2.3.5 drauf hast, funktioniert es nicht per KIES, dann musst du erst downgrade auf 2.3.3 machen. Oder google nach Checkfus und Odin.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (14. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Habe das Samsung Galaxy S scl i9003... und habe das gestern von 2.2.1 auf 2.3.6 mit odin geflasht...
Müsstest das selbe handy haben wenn ich das richtig sehe...

Aber bedenke immer... Flashen kann auch mal in die hose gehen... ggf. gekilltes handy... 
*UNBEDINGT Anleitung Lesen und wenn de dir des nicht zu traust... lieber lassen...*

Hier mal nen link zum flashen

[ROM] I9003XXKPQ [04.11.2011][Android 2.3.6] - xda-developers

Anleitung: Firmware flashen mit ODIN


----------

